# Express shunts



## codedog (Apr 20, 2009)

Can I  bill /code  5 FU-FLUROURACIL  -CPT code 68200 and J9190 with  a cataracrt, trabeculectomy or an express shunt in an ASC setting .


----------



## bethh05 (Apr 23, 2009)

I recently coded one of these with Express shunt, and I have an article the Dr's office sent to me regarding the coding. If you send me a fax #, I will be happy to send this to you. shamilton@uspi.com


----------

